# Ola offering free wi fi to passengers at driver’s expense?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A driver colleague recently took an Ola as a passenger and found during the trip that he was offered free wi fi.

Another driver colleague has advised that he recently found that an Ola passenger was in the process of gaining access to his data.

I'm not sure what's going on here. Any suggestions or other information?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> View attachment 254546
> A driver colleague recently took an Ola as a passenger and found during the trip that he was offered free wi fi.
> 
> Another driver colleague has advised that he recently found that an Ola passenger was in the process of gaining access to his data.
> ...


How was the prompt offering wi-fi access made, Jack?
Driver invitation, or through the Ola app?
Either way - bloody shameful to put this on the driver, without or without recompense.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> How was the prompt offering wi-fi access made, Jack?
> Driver invitation, or through the Ola app?
> Either way - bloody shameful to put this on the driver, without or without recompense.


It was via the Ola passenger app.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Another driver colleague has advised that he recently found that an Ola passenger *was in the process of gaining access to his data.*





Jack Malarkey said:


> View attachment 254547
> 
> It was via the Ola passenger app and was offered even before the driver arrived.


WTF!? 

.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> View attachment 254547
> 
> It was via the Ola passenger app and was offered even before the driver arrived.


A disgrace!
Wonder what the Ola driver's agreement says about obtaining a driver's consent to connect?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> A disgrace!
> Wonder what the Ola driver's agreement says about obtaining a driver's consent to connect?


Water, mints, wi-fi, oh and wife as well! Enjoy your ride. 

.


----------



## Board (Mar 3, 2018)

Ola only makes out it's an awsome company and fair on drivers.
Only got to read whats going on in there own country and thats in English


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

I had a rider inform me then I cought an Ola and seen the option! Joke it was!! Offering my data as a hotspot without my consent!!!!!!


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

wtf is this s?

Let me verify.


----------



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

Everyone who continues to give their time for these companies are at their disposal to do as they like. Best thing to do is learn some new skills that makes this job only fit for those with the least skills out there.

Uber and all the other companies using gig economy style workers are capitalizing on lost cost work force. Once the technology catches up its bye bye to drivers.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Yesterday, just after sundown I stopped at lights and this Toyota Camry driver was immediately ahead of me in the next lane.

Perhaps he is an LOla driver and is advertising his freebies.


----------



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Yesterday, just after sundown I stopped at lights and this Toyota Camry driver was immediately ahead of me in the next lane.
> 
> Perhaps he is an LOla driver and is advertising his freebies.


Maybe thats how they spell "wifey" in S.A.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A driver colleague has now heard back from Ola about providing free wi fi to passengers at the driver’s expense. At this stage, there is no way to turn off free wi fi. It does use the driver’s phones data, and there is no way around it at this stage except not to drive for Ola.

This is not good. We can't know that the passengers aren't using our IP address for nefarious purposes.

Another driver killed it for a time by renaming the hot-spot. He also removed permissions from the secondary Ola app ShareDriver. He is still testing that solution.

This second driver has advised that it changed the name of his hot-spot to an Ola name, and that has accomplished the sharing.

All of this is very concerning given that none of can recall ever agreeing to any of this. Ola has also never told drivers that it’s doing this to them.


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

I had a rider update his windows laptop today. It was ok as it was a long trip and I even waited for the final restart before closing out the trip for him. About 3.1gb used I never realised how fast 4G is these days! It's ok as I have a week for recharge and about 7gb left. 5 stars.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Airplane mode and know where you are going.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> A driver colleague has now heard back from Ola about providing free wi fi to passengers at the driver's expense. At this stage, there is no way to turn off free wi fi. It does use the driver's phones data, and there is no way around it at this stage except not to drive for Ola.
> 
> This is not good. We can't know that the passengers aren't using our IP address for nefarious purposes.
> 
> ...


A third driver colleague has just advised that every time Ola updates the driver app a renamed hot-spot reverts to the Ola name.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Is this both iOS and Android?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

shmiff said:


> Is this both iOS and Android?


Yes.


----------



## Slazenger (May 17, 2018)

1488x said:


> I had a rider update his windows laptop today. It was ok as it was a long trip and I even waited for the final restart before closing out the trip for him. About 3.1gb used I never realised how fast 4G is these days! It's ok as I have a week for recharge and about 7gb left. 5 stars.


Are you serious?? Are you getting paid for sharing your wifi also? Real cheap ass pax. Can understand normal surfing but a windows update on an underpaid ola driver's expense??


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ola 
- %15 commission 
- no longer pays %10 GST
- hands out your WiFi

Worse than Uber!


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> All of this is very concerning given that none of can recall ever agreeing to any of this. Ola has also never told drivers that it's doing this to them.


Unauthorised use of a computer system is a crime.


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

UberDriverAU said:


> Unauthorised use of a computer system is a crime.


Think of it as a logical escalation to offering mints, water, tissues, cables, chuppah chups, a joke at the end of the ride etc...

Simply good customer service to offer free wifi and it encourages longer trips so more $$$ for you.

I've had to upgrade my prepaid ALDI plan to xxxxl but it's worth it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Water, mints, wi-fi, oh and wife as well! Enjoy your ride.
> 
> .


Now that's a funny TYPO!


----------

